# Urge to break things when angry



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I want to destroy everything around me when I get angry and not only that but I feel soooo awesome and alive when I get to break something or yell at someone XD

Is that a Se thing?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

No, it's not.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I get this way sometimes. I can attribute it to my inferior Fe.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Man, I wish I got the urge to break things when I'm angry!

All I get the urge for is to break people. But woot to infinite self control. I don't know how to yell/lose my shit though, I just get stern. 

I wouldn't think it's solely Se. I can see it as being influenced by other things, but who knows (well, I don't anyway)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

No, it's a human stress reaction.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

One night I couldn't sleep because I was too upset and it et at me until I got up in a rage and broke all the dishes and anything that could break in the house. Some of it didn't break that bounced around on the floor.

Anyway, glad no one got to see it. I was all alone and cleaned it up and made a fresh start the next day. That was that.

No, I didn't scream at anyone thankfully.

Not sure what cognitive function to contribute that too. It certainly wasn't learned.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds like teenage angst.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> No, it's a human stress reaction.


I think this might make sense. 
There are certain group therapy programs where they get people to go into an old/about to be demolished house and just break/tear everything apart that they can find. 

Stress creates more anxiety, anxiety makes more adrenaline. Anger rises energy. A solution is to put this energy somewhere. So by exhausting through breaking, it takes it out, I would think. Kind of like how certain folk do exercise instead.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm a Se type and I don't have those kind of destruction urges when angry. Also, I can't remember ever breaking an object out of anger.

My seldom anger outbursts are singularly focused, contained (no yelling for example) and short-lived.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

O_o said:


> I think this might make sense.
> There are certain group therapy programs where they get people to go into an old/about to be demolished house and just break/tear everything apart that they can find.
> 
> Stress creates more anxiety, anxiety makes more adrenaline. Anger rises energy. A solution is to put this energy somewhere. So by exhausting through breaking, it takes it out, I would think. Kind of like how certain folk do exercise instead.


And hence why some people thump pillows or boxing bags. So, in a way, destruction can be cathartic - it depends, though, on what you're destroying.


----------



## TurtleQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

All I can say is that I hope you don't do this kind of thing around anyone who's as sensitive to conflict as I am.

I personally hate conflict. I hate someone even getting louder than usual and scolding me in some mean-sounding way. I really hate someone yelling at me, but I think this is a more common response to a conflict situation than breaking something. So someone breaking stuff around me could make them feel dangerous for me to be around.

As long as you don't deliberately try to hurt someone when you're angry, I wouldn't consider you a bad person. But if you feel like breaking something to let out your anger, I think it would be best for you to do it when other people aren't around. You don't know who might feel more sensitive about this kind of issue, and I don't think you would want to accidentally make someone feel unsafe.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I often WANT to do that when I'm angry, but (almost) never do. I typically have the self control to keep it down to mumbling psuedo-curses (made up sounds) and making a fist and pretending to hit some inanimate object. I can only recall three times in my 58 years that I actually broke something in anger, and I've never hit another person in anger.

I find that my anger levels can build either slowly or rapidly, but almost always dissipate very quickly... especially if I can address the root cause of the anger. If it's a person that has angered me, I rarely remain angry for more than minutes... but feelings of distrust could linger for some time.


----------



## Enlightenedakacrazy (May 16, 2014)

Wistfulness said:


> My seldom anger outbursts are singularly focused, contained (no yelling for example) and short-lived.


So... what actually happens when you have "angry outbursts" then?

@OP
Could be inferior Ti and Se imo.
Anger itself isn't a function, but there could hypothetically be a connection between cognitive functions and how ones anger is expressed (and what triggers it in the first place).

Personally my anger is always about other people trying to misunderstand me/being intentionally disrespectful/disregarding me as a human being (Fe), and my expressions of anger is very Fe in nature too, as I become fixated at hurting other people emotionally (*making* them understand how I feel *by applying whatever level of force necessary*).

I don't know how it is to have an inferior Introverted function, so I'm not sure how that works.
The only thing I can come up with right now is a movie (actually TV show) example of an ENTJ whom explodes by use of excessive compensatory emotional self-love (I'm the best, I love myself, I'm beautiful, etc).
And I guess inferior Ti might come out the same way: I make GREAT sense, I'm a genius, I GET IT (it's YOU who don't get it!!!).
Ti is also about being in control. Like: I will do what *I* want to do now!
So if there's anything to this, someone with inferior Ti-Se might have the propensity to express anger with the intentions of having their own independent thinking (Ti) and capacity for impulsive action (Se) respected.

I also found it interesting that jcal, an ISTJ, would express his anger by "mumbling made up curse words".
Could be a total coincidence, or could be inferior Ne.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Enlightenedakacrazy said:


> So... what actually happens when you have "angry outbursts" then?


I start ''fuming'' in my head (varies in intensity), for lack of a better word, while I assert/call out the problem causing me to get angry. If there's no one around and something makes me frustrated...I just go something like ''Damn'' internally and that's about it. Sometimes I even actively try to cool myself down.


----------



## Enlightenedakacrazy (May 16, 2014)

Wistfulness said:


> I start ''fuming'' in my head (varies in intensity), for lack of a better word, while I assert/call out the problem causing me to get angry. If there's no one around and something makes me frustrated...I just go something like ''Damn'' internally and that's about it. Sometimes I even actively try to cool myself down.


K. Sounds to me like you've only experienced lower anger levels then.
With only mild to moderate anger levels I also use Ti and just repeat to myself "wow, what a freaking idiot" or whatever, and I might start immitating/parodying them or use their own methods of trying to mock me against them (Ne?).
But here we're talking about high anger levels, where one is absolutely infuriated and rage is imminent.
If you've experienced that, what has the outcome been, and if you haven't - might you have an opinion about _why[/] it's never gotten to that point with you?_


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Enlightenedakacrazy said:


> With only mild to moderate anger levels I also use Ti and just repeat to myself "wow, what a freaking idiot" or whatever, and I might start immitating/parodying them or use their own methods of trying to mock me against them (Ne?).


I don't think I do any of this. Except the idiot thing to a mild degree sometimes. That reminds me I might say/think stuff like Are you serious?/Is this really happening?/Are you joking? a bit as well. There's an aspect of surprise or intrigue to it sometimes.



> But here we're talking about high anger levels, where one is absolutely infuriated and rage is imminent.


I can assure you at least that the fuming I feel is imminent and I am also more tense/focused.



> might you have an opinion about _why[/] it's never gotten to that point with you?_


_

I'm just not the type to break things around me and yelling at people out of angst. I doubt it's a common thing in general though? Otherwise, I guess I just have more self-control or something than average._


----------



## Enlightenedakacrazy (May 16, 2014)

Wistfulness said:


> I don't think I do any of this.


Because we have different functions. But I also use my primary and secondary function with lower levels of anger/frustration/annoyance.



Wistfulness said:


> I can assure you at least that the fuming I feel is imminent and I am also more tense/focused.


OK.





Wistfulness said:


> I'm just not the type to break things around me and yelling at people out of angst. I doubt it's a common thing in general though? Otherwise, I guess I just have more self-control or something than average.


Alright.
I think rage has more to do with bottled up (unexpressed critical) emotions than angst.
But other than that I'll accept your answer.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Enlightenedakacrazy said:


> I think rage has more to do with bottled up (unexpressed critical) emotions than angst.


That's a fair distinction to make.


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

Well, seeing as the extreme lack of non-Fe type people, although the INTJs have Fi, it is an inferior Fi. The Fuming is likely based in Ni, processed through Fi, and externalized through Te. 

For me? Never. I'm more likely to think of hurting myself than to hurt the world. I believe that changing the environment is an Fe type thing, and while I do understand why it would releive stress, I just don't do it. I believe it is a method of expression, which would destress most. It would not destress me so much because I have select things I want to express, and when I cannot, I stress out even more. Some of those things are impossible. 

As a note on how I get angry. There are two types, your internal anger and your external anger. First one is the one we are likely describing here, external anger. It is very VERY temporary. It is based mostly in the environment not complying with one's values. This is when I yell and get crazy over someone being wrong about something. I don't do this often. 

Second one isn't so much an anger, it is a bitterness. It is when I cannot express what is wrong, because of some circumstance, likely out of fear of society turning against myself when I make what is likely an irrational statement. This is when I bottle it. Eventually it comes out. I cannot describe this emotion. I often express myself by generally feeling angry, and making a very angry face. I do this on purpose for two reasons. One, to tell people I disaprove. Two, to express myself, and relieve stress. Sarcasm is a useful tool in this mode. After a while, I'll decide to express myself through the above. 

Obviously, anger is a feeling, thus I blame Fi and Fe respectively. The internal anger is the one I relate to Fi. The external stuff I relate to Fe.


----------



## Tigerruss (Nov 18, 2014)

When I get angry, TRULY angry (which is rare), I don't have any control over what I am doing and plot in a self-rightous way...to make the person or thing pay for what they did. For the harm they caused, they must feel what they dealt. And then I usually can think of why I shouldn't do it before I act out any plans. And why I should make peace for the good of the community. Though I still usually imagine the actions I should take if a physical fight would start. I don't desire to beat people up, and I would dread the day I would have to fight. But I always plan what I will do if one will occur when ever I think of a potential situation. 

Enough about that, as for violence to objects? I rarely feel anger towards inanimate objects, because it is usually a person's fault for what ever would have caused me to be angry at it. That being said I have punched pillows before.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I want to destroy everything around me when I get angry and not only that but I feel soooo awesome and alive when I get to break something or yell at someone XD
> 
> Is that a Se thing?


----------

